

A new approach to building companies - williamldennis
https://medium.com/on-startups/aaa32e7ba50f

======
tejay
> All employees are founders so there is less team risk

I'm really interested in seeing how that plays out. I've always thought that a
more equitable ownership distribution across the first 10-15 members of the
team (incl. 'founders') would result in better outcomes more consistently
(defined to mean sale or IPO).

